# Pin fire revolvbers



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I picked up a unique gun at a local gun show recently, a nickle plated pinfire revolver, probably 9mm. I was able to research a fair amount of information about it but still had a few questions I haven't been able to answer. I did discover from a proof mark the revolver was made in the city of Liège in Belgium and the "ELG" is the proof mark used by this city from 1811 until January 1893. It has the letter "L" with a crown above the revolver showing it was made between 1853 and January 1877. There is another mark on the frame, near the left front, beneath the cylinder a "VP" that I haven't been able to figure out yet. The gun is in EXCELLENT condition and operates perfectly. My question is can anyone tell me what the VP means and what this little gem may be really worth. FYI, I got it for less than $200 so even if it's never fired again it will be a nice conversation piece.


----------

